# building mini survival kits



## cazetofamo (Mar 18, 2012)

Hey everybody, i recently decided to build a few mini kits to put in all sorts of places that i frequently find myself so that im not always having to remember to bring everyting i might need. should be pocket sized. who has ideas??


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Used to have Prince Albert cans full of goodies.
1" lock blade knife.
3 safety knife blades.
100' of fishing line.
Signal mirror.
sinkers.
hooks.
book of matches.
magnifying glass.
suture kit.
sinkers.
fire starter.
band aids.
10' copper snare wire.

I found the GLAD brand double sandwich containers hold even more stuff like more matches and a space blanket,or if you go hard nuts, a throated Jennings 22 and a box of stinger ammo!
room left for aspirin packs and bullion cubes.maybe some Imodium AD and "speed".


----------



## trooper0366 (Sep 27, 2012)

Found a web site years ago that has excellent information.
http://www.equipped.org


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

I like using the wide throat clean canteen ss bottles, you can boil water in them and a compass will fit inside. They are a little bigger than pocket size but you can put alot in them and they fit well in my bug out bags.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

good add on!


----------



## cazetofamo (Mar 18, 2012)

Really what I'm looking for is something about the size of a wallet or iPhone. I like y'all's ideas but I've already used them and they don't work for what I need. Srry


----------



## chitsgonnafly (Oct 23, 2012)

I'm new here, I never thought of fishing gear! . Good thing my gpaw used to be a wholesale fishing tackle distributor!! I'm up to my chin in fishing stuff.


----------



## chitsgonnafly (Oct 23, 2012)

Altoid tins would work, don't know what essentials to stuff in them though


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

That is wide open to interpretation because you could be in the Desert of Arizona or above the Arctic Circle. Where are you going that you forget these things? Your location and climate will determine what you need to put in there. I would look at some of those pocket sized tackle boxes as a container. You can shave out the dividers if you need to. 

Now without knowing anything else, 

Fire Starter of some kind.
picture hanging wire for snares.
about 50' of 20 lb test fishing line
about 5' of 6-8lb test leader
fish hooks
folding knife


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

Here's a simple fishing kit I put together for my husband's b.o.b. Got my own as well. Not an altoid can, but the container lid snaps on well, and doesn't fall off.  Weighs 1 ounce all together. Don't forget to learn how to tie hooks, bobbers, and weights if you don't already.  I have no idea why the first image is so big. :scratch


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

I would think that the space would better taken up with paracord, fire starter, water treatment tablet , a small knife ,pain killers,snare wire. a map (shrunk)& magnifying glass. Unless you are pretty remote fish are going to be hard to catch and you can go quite a while without food, but hypothermia sets in fast (shelter and fire) 

Personally I think the best way to figure these things out is to go camping ( take all the stuff that you normally would so that you have a fallback) and try to go for a couple of days with only what would fit in the size of container that you want to stock. this will vary depending on where you are, time of year & your personal skills.


----------



## cazetofamo (Mar 18, 2012)

For those who need to no my environment, temperate mixed forest. Subtopical


----------



## Doycan (Oct 16, 2012)

I live in the city and that is where I spend 90% of my time so I find that snares and fishing items are not suitable. Besides I carry fishing equipment and tools in my vehicle. 

Being a woman, I always carry a purse and have an Altoids can with a lighter with duct tape wrapped around it, tin foil, safety pins, bandages, cash, some waterproof matches and 2 types of fire starter. 

Can you think of anything else for people that live in the city to carry?


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

Tirediron said:


> I would think that the space would better taken up with paracord, fire starter, water treatment tablet , a small knife ,pain killers,snare wire. a map (shrunk)& magnifying glass. Unless you are pretty remote fish are going to be hard to catch and you can go quite a while without food, but hypothermia sets in fast (shelter and fire)
> 
> Personally I think the best way to figure these things out is to go camping ( take all the stuff that you normally would so that you have a fallback) and try to go for a couple of days with only what would fit in the size of container that you want to stock. this will vary depending on where you are, time of year & your personal skills.


I don't know where you have been fishing lately, but I can normally catch a fish within 30 minutes. It may not be a fish that you would normally eat but it is not that hard to catch one.

#1 You can build a shelter with what is available in your environment. Remember this is a mini wallet sized kit so paracord would be out I think. So after thinking more last night and this morning I would revise like this.

Fire Starter (Don't care if it is matches or flint or a lighter)
25' 80 lb braided fishing line
25' 20 lb mono filament
10' 6-8 lb mono filament
Picture wire for snares
Assorted fishing hooks
folding knife like a 110 buck.

Now you can probably get a little more in there like cotton balls etc but here are my uses.

Fire starter is an easy one. But all the fishing stuff might have a few people questioning. Think trot line. The smaller mono filament line can be tied onto the braided line to be baited with several hooks. Or you can use the braided line in building your shelter and the mono filament line for a cane pole type set up. So the fishing line has several purposes. The picture wire can be used as snares or shelter building. The knife is well a knife. Hard to survive without one. You may be able to get a space blanket in the kit but now you are increasing the size. As for water, you can boil that. You will be able to find a lot of trash that you can use to boil the water in. If not, use bark. It has been done before.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

Doycan said:


> I live in the city and that is where I spend 90% of my time so I find that snares and fishing items are not suitable. Besides I carry fishing equipment and tools in my vehicle.
> 
> Being a woman, I always carry a purse and have an Altoids can with a lighter with duct tape wrapped around it, tin foil, safety pins, bandages, cash, some waterproof matches and 2 types of fire starter.


You would be surprised where fish live within a city. City ponds usually have fish, at least enough for you to not go hungry until you get out of the city.



Doycan said:


> Can you think of anything else for people that live in the city to carry?


Gun, Tazer, Pepper Spray, Baton.... Am I forgetting anything? :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

cnsper said:


> I don't know where you have been fishing lately, but I can normally catch a fish within 30 minutes. It may not be a fish that you would normally eat but it is not that hard to catch one.
> 
> #1 You can build a shelter with what is available in your environment. Remember this is a mini wallet sized kit so paracord would be out I think. So after thinking more last night and this morning I would revise like this.
> 
> ...


Here where it is cold for 6 months of the year, fishing is sparse unless you know the "hot spots" , my reason for the water tablets is that if you have to have a cold camp or keep moving. Maybe a paracord bracelet or anklet would be an easier plan. The fishing gear is really space efficient though so in most cases it is a good idea. a smart phone with maps and manuals stored in it would really be handy too.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

You are not that far from me so the fishing is not that different. There is also nothing saying that you can not use a spring snare with the fishing line either. My grandpa used to use string to snare skunks in the chicken coop. Worked to until I shot through the string with a 410.... LOL


----------



## cazetofamo (Mar 18, 2012)

U'd be surprised how hard that is when ur trying!!!!!


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

There are a thousand ways to build a mini survival kit - some of the ideas already shared here are top-notch!

I did a quick search and found a neat webpage already written about building a kit - and - there is a how-to video to go with it: http://www.wikihow.com/Make-a-Mini-Survival-Kit

When I was a little kid, I built my first survival kits that were made in a Sucrets tin (kind of like the Altoids tins). In it, I had a couple of needles and threads rolled-up into a couple pieces of folded-over paper. I had a small plastic baggie rolled with 6 fishing hooks of various sizes and about 40' of 6lb test clear fishing line (if I remember correctly - it was heavier grade). I put a bubble-pack of pills into it (asprin or something like that), I had a super small compass in it, matches and a tiny folding knife (about a 2" blade) ... the first kit stayed in my saddle-bags on my bicycle all summer long and when winter came around, they would stay with my cross-country ski gear ....

I also had the "survival" knives with the hollow handle and the gear inside ... those worked well for years ...

Funny thing, all the years I carried my mini-kits (and survival knives), I don't really remember ever pulling them out to use ....


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

That's because you had them. Murphy only moves into the spare room when you are not ready.


----------



## stephengrem (Oct 18, 2012)

Wear a paracord belt/lanyard/bracelet and weave in a hook or two & sinkers. Then in your Altoid can put 2 or 3 good storm matches. Mini multitool or mini Swiss knife. Tin foil. Scrap of paper. A space blanket or two
And finally something shiny for signaling. ( shiny knife blade or just your tin foil)


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

If nothing else fits get a mini bic and some kind of all weather tinder in there Fire is in my opinion the first place to start you can scrounge empty pop cans amost anywhere to boil or "cook" in, with fire you have the basis for shelter, water and food all in one device as well as signalling and maybe some protection against beasties. once you have those I"d go ahead and add little ferrocerium rod and little more easy light tinder. If you have skills you can use fire to do alot of work for yourself but making fire from scratch is a tough and time consuming labor. After fire I go to cordage. You can learn to make cordage but it isn't easy is also time consuming and you are not likely to ever get anything nearly as good and versatile as good old paracord. That also plays into you first priority which shuld be shelter and runns into clothes repair, food gathering, making of weapons for defense or hunting. After that It's some kind of blade whatever will fit you will have to decide on what your kit is going in but even if it's just a cheap little razor blade folded in a plastic handle a good blade will allow you to do more for yourself faster and safer than trying to cobble an edge together froma broken bottle or stone that you knapp out. bigger is better to a point here if it will fit a good Victorinax Swis army knife with as many tools as you can squeexe in is what I would prefer and reccomend. YOu would be well off if you could squeeze one of those little plastic pnchos in there again going back to shelter but I have my doubts about how well they would last one of the lil mylar blankets may be a little tougher and better choice there but they start gettin into the space taking. judging by your comments I'm doubting you will get much beyond the fire materials and cordage in there in any meaningful quantity. If you can sqeeze in some snare wire and a few hooks and string (remember you can catch any fish with a small hook but can only catch big fish with a big hook. If you cant get fish line in there you can if needed strip the inner cores out f the para cord for that not ideal but it will work. If you include some needles and heavy thread you can help keep your clothes together to protect you from the elements. and a needle can be used with a pool of water or anystill water with a leafe or some other small bit of floting stuff to make a compass you should also learn how to tell basic direction by the sun and even stars. you could of course use fine fishing line in stead of thread and again you double your purpose but if you use all your fishing string to mend clothes waht are you gonna fish with. you can also use para cord inner strands broken down to make thread if needed hopefully you will be doing a better job of taking care of your clothes though. 

IN the past and currently I have used varying sizes of niteize pouches to put kits in I can tuck em in various glove boxes and tackle boxes and if I ever need to take em out an put em to use they will fit on my belt. Also I am a fanatic about fire and cordage I wear a itty bitty neck knife on my neck on a para cord lanyard and have a fire starter kit there, it is ALWAYS with me. I haven't made it yet but have the para cord and buckles and want to make a paracord belt so I'd always have cordage there as well but my arthur has kept me from getting on the stick and doing it. If you ar elike me and have some meds that it would be difficult for you to do without you should slip at least a couple days worth of those in there as well I keep three days in a vial on my "necklace" Rather than dedicating everything into a few little kits you may or may not have when you need em I"d suggest adding little bits and peices such as my necklace that you can and wil always have with that stuff on my keychain and the stuff I always carry in my pockets, (needles thread and fishig stuff will fit in your wallet) replace shoe strings with para cord and make em a little long. all my winter coats have a bic lighter some tinder in a small pill bottle and a pack of smokes  survival situation is not the time to be quitting trust me  and spare pills and a handkercheif. I sued to use a over sized belt pouch for my phone and had extra goodies in there including a gerber multi tool. but anyway you should find little places to tuck things where you will always have em. And the begginning had the stuff I'd stuff in a altoids tin or equivalent if Iwas gona go that route.


----------



## emilnon (May 8, 2012)

Excellent ideas. I have been needing to put together a small "purse pack" to take around with me everywhere. Small enough to not add too terribly to my already too heavy shoulder bag. 
I take my GHB when I go more than just a couple miles away, but for errands and quick trips, my shoulder bag is what I always grab. 

Thanks for the ideas!


----------



## stephengrem (Oct 18, 2012)

They make keychain kits but I don't think you'll be able to last long at all with such minimal supplies.


----------



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

Another option to consider would be a plastic tray. I found one at a sewing shop with my girlfriend. It's just a small opaque plastic tray, with a flip top and dividers to form compartments. I don't use mine for survival stuff, but it inconspicuous, and there are a lot of smaller ones, and they're sturdy and are water proof.

jsriley5 covered the idea of keeping gear on your person is a very good one. Top pocket of both my GHB and BOB are small bags of useful stuff to automatically gear up with. The concept is really simple, you can lose packs, you can lose vehicles. You can lose your clothes but that is a lot harder and usually a more interesting story.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

emilnon said:


> Excellent ideas. I have been needing to put together a small "purse pack" to take around with me everywhere. Small enough to not add too terribly to my already too heavy shoulder bag.
> I take my GHB when I go more than just a couple miles away, but for errands and quick trips, my shoulder bag is what I always grab.
> 
> Thanks for the ideas!


Reminds me I was supposed to be getting some pink paracord that matches the SO's purse to make a new heavy duty strap for it. I'ts a holster purse and I'd hate for it to be snatched and grabbed and if the world comes to a end while she is away she would have a bunch of good cordage could also make here a ladies para cord belt that would go with much of her wardrobe.Maybe if I get her started making the strap she will make my belt for me 

And Minimalist kits like we were discussing are not ever likely to let you rebuild society they are just to delay your demise long enough for rescue or self rescue. If he wants long term survival he is gonna have to step up to a much bigger package. YOu shuld always have more than a minimalist kit but many don't and many dont feel they can due to dress standards where they live or work. I would hope most anyof us here were to head away from our homes and jobs to go into the woods or etc we would at least have a good fanny pack kit AT LEAST. I personally started changing my modes of dress to sut me and my desore to carry more than minimums. Of course that was off duty as my last job was as a corrections officer and there was practically nothing of survival value allowed on your person inside the perimeter. So everything was in the truck and there were things in there they really didn't want on the lot but I decided that they really didn't have THAT much right to put me at risk and instead risked getting in trouble or worse. But then I was always super careful to keep my behicle locked as was required and as such they never had the right to go poking around in it. YOud be suprised how many people would forget often and even ones that didn't make sure when they had stuff they shouldn't. But anyway I have put to much wandering speech in here already.


----------



## OleSarge (Oct 30, 2012)

One of the best containers I have found is the small black box the old decon kits came in. I used one of these things for years to carry a small survival kit in my ruck.


----------



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

jsriley5 said:


> Reminds me I was supposed to be getting some pink paracord that matches the SO's purse to make a new heavy duty strap for it. I'ts a holster purse and I'd hate for it to be snatched and grabbed and if the world comes to a end while she is away she would have a bunch of good cordage could also make here a ladies para cord belt that would go with much of her wardrobe.Maybe if I get her started making the strap she will make my belt for me
> 
> And Minimalist kits like we were discussing are not ever likely to let you rebuild society they are just to delay your demise long enough for rescue or self rescue. If he wants long term survival he is gonna have to step up to a much bigger package. YOu shuld always have more than a minimalist kit but many don't and many dont feel they can due to dress standards where they live or work. I would hope most anyof us here were to head away from our homes and jobs to go into the woods or etc we would at least have a good fanny pack kit AT LEAST. I personally started changing my modes of dress to sut me and my desore to carry more than minimums. Of course that was off duty as my last job was as a corrections officer and there was practically nothing of survival value allowed on your person inside the perimeter. So everything was in the truck and there were things in there they really didn't want on the lot but I decided that they really didn't have THAT much right to put me at risk and instead risked getting in trouble or worse. But then I was always super careful to keep my behicle locked as was required and as such they never had the right to go poking around in it. YOud be suprised how many people would forget often and even ones that didn't make sure when they had stuff they shouldn't. But anyway I have put to much wandering speech in here already.


I have to say I disagree with you, your not going to rebuild civilization even if you have a truck full of preps. The goal of preps is to let you live long enough to try. Just like a truck full of seeds and fertilizer is.

Most smaller kits are for the assumption something is going to happen. And a ounce of preservation is worth a pound of cure. And realistically a small kit can handles the average person handles. Not all people have to do a 7 day survival trek home, most if they break down need to deal with one or two nights in the wild, and most people in most situations can handle that with no food or water and a decent fire will do. So a kit as basic as a matchbox will do the job, for most people more is unnecessary.

Personally I think my GHB is massivly over prepped for my 4 mile commute. For some of my longer trips it would be essential but breaking down at the grocery store or my job I'll probably just take my walk away bag which is a hat, some water, a couple candy bars, and sun screen, and insect repellent. I'd be shocked if I used any walking home from either location besides the insect and sunscreen stuff. Well used besides the hat.

My whole get home bag can last for days in the woods.


----------



## cazetofamo (Mar 18, 2012)

jsriley5 said:


> If nothing else fits get a mini bic and some kind of all weather tinder in there Fire is in my opinion the first place to start you can scrounge empty pop cans amost anywhere to boil or "cook" in, with fire you have the basis for shelter, water and food all in one device as well as signalling and maybe some protection against beasties. once you have those I"d go ahead and add little ferrocerium rod and little more easy light tinder. If you have skills you can use fire to do alot of work for yourself but making fire from scratch is a tough and time consuming labor. After fire I go to cordage. You can learn to make cordage but it isn't easy is also time consuming and you are not likely to ever get anything nearly as good and versatile as good old paracord. That also plays into you first priority which shuld be shelter and runns into clothes repair, food gathering, making of weapons for defense or hunting. After that It's some kind of blade whatever will fit you will have to decide on what your kit is going in but even if it's just a cheap little razor blade folded in a plastic handle a good blade will allow you to do more for yourself faster and safer than trying to cobble an edge together froma broken bottle or stone that you knapp out. bigger is better to a point here if it will fit a good Victorinax Swis army knife with as many tools as you can squeexe in is what I would prefer and reccomend. YOu would be well off if you could squeeze one of those little plastic pnchos in there again going back to shelter but I have my doubts about how well they would last one of the lil mylar blankets may be a little tougher and better choice there but they start gettin into the space taking. judging by your comments I'm doubting you will get much beyond the fire materials and cordage in there in any meaningful quantity. If you can sqeeze in some snare wire and a few hooks and string (remember you can catch any fish with a small hook but can only catch big fish with a big hook. If you cant get fish line in there you can if needed strip the inner cores out f the para cord for that not ideal but it will work. If you include some needles and heavy thread you can help keep your clothes together to protect you from the elements. and a needle can be used with a pool of water or anystill water with a leafe or some other small bit of floting stuff to make a compass you should also learn how to tell basic direction by the sun and even stars. you could of course use fine fishing line in stead of thread and again you double your purpose but if you use all your fishing string to mend clothes waht are you gonna fish with. you can also use para cord inner strands broken down to make thread if needed hopefully you will be doing a better job of taking care of your clothes though.
> 
> IN the past and currently I have used varying sizes of niteize pouches to put kits in I can tuck em in various glove boxes and tackle boxes and if I ever need to take em out an put em to use they will fit on my belt. Also I am a fanatic about fire and cordage I wear a itty bitty neck knife on my neck on a para cord lanyard and have a fire starter kit there, it is ALWAYS with me. I haven't made it yet but have the para cord and buckles and want to make a paracord belt so I'd always have cordage there as well but my arthur has kept me from getting on the stick and doing it. If you ar elike me and have some meds that it would be difficult for you to do without you should slip at least a couple days worth of those in there as well I keep three days in a vial on my "necklace" Rather than dedicating everything into a few little kits you may or may not have when you need em I"d suggest adding little bits and peices such as my necklace that you can and wil always have with that stuff on my keychain and the stuff I always carry in my pockets, (needles thread and fishig stuff will fit in your wallet) replace shoe strings with para cord and make em a little long. all my winter coats have a bic lighter some tinder in a small pill bottle and a pack of smokes  survival situation is not the time to be quitting trust me  and spare pills and a handkercheif. I sued to use a over sized belt pouch for my phone and had extra goodies in there including a gerber multi tool. but anyway you should find little places to tuck things where you will always have em. And the begginning had the stuff I'd stuff in a altoids tin or equivalent if Iwas gona go that route.





jsriley5 said:


> Reminds me I was supposed to be getting some pink paracord that matches the SO's purse to make a new heavy duty strap for it. I'ts a holster purse and I'd hate for it to be snatched and grabbed and if the world comes to a end while she is away she would have a bunch of good cordage could also make here a ladies para cord belt that would go with much of her wardrobe.Maybe if I get her started making the strap she will make my belt for me
> 
> And Minimalist kits like we were discussing are not ever likely to let you rebuild society they are just to delay your demise long enough for rescue or self rescue. If he wants long term survival he is gonna have to step up to a much bigger package. YOu shuld always have more than a minimalist kit but many don't and many dont feel they can due to dress standards where they live or work. I would hope most anyof us here were to head away from our homes and jobs to go into the woods or etc we would at least have a good fanny pack kit AT LEAST. I personally started changing my modes of dress to sut me and my desore to carry more than minimums. Of course that was off duty as my last job was as a corrections officer and there was practically nothing of survival value allowed on your person inside the perimeter. So everything was in the truck and there were things in there they really didn't want on the lot but I decided that they really didn't have THAT much right to put me at risk and instead risked getting in trouble or worse. But then I was always super careful to keep my behicle locked as was required and as such they never had the right to go poking around in it. YOud be suprised how many people would forget often and even ones that didn't make sure when they had stuff they shouldn't. But anyway I have put to much wandering speech in here already.


Dont worry, this is just to get me home from school or town, or at least til i cann find better


----------



## boss429 (May 10, 2012)

FYI-Fishing kits need to have some #5 tiny hooks besides trophy bass sizes. Snare wire is great for wire but if you think your going to set one snare and catch something-probably not--army manual says to support one person in a area with good animal population you at least 185 snares set at all times.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

I don't know what kind of mice they are snaring but I am pretty sure I can subsist around here with far fewer than 185 snares. But then I"m not planning to use little snare wire snares either and I will be snaring up to and including Deer. Still even with the little snares I"m thinking more like 12 to 18 should be sufficient to keep one person going in my area at least plenty of rabits squirels possums skunks coonx heck I"d probably have a take a break every now and then when I caught a big un  . 

But still most of the tiny kits only include enough to make one maybe two snares probably better off using it in other ways and making deadfalls. Still Im goinbg the wrong way as ariginal posgter says this is pretty much a get home him so he's not gona be hanging out checking traps or setting trot lines. So might be best to go a totally differnet direction and suggest some spare cash in smallish denominations change for ending machines and telephones A good knife is still on the list unless it's a public school and you aren't allowed such things there. You didn't specifically say your age or what kind and level of school you are in. So some thing may or maynot be allowed to you. 

If leagal I would suggest getting training then getting your CCW and a good pistol as big as you are comfortable with and can conseal. I always forget that as it has been a habit with me so long I take it for granted. If you aren't allowed that because of age or region then a good pepper spray or and again depending on legality a collapsing baton that like the gun is somthing you should really get training on as they are not as easy to use well as you might think. If you work schol in a tall building where it may be difficult getting out in a fire or similar emergency you might want one of the little fire hood with filter . A good pair of gloves can usually ge carried without looking out of place and wont neccessarily have to be concealed. Get a pair of the "loaded" Cop type gloves and you can have them loaded with lead powder for a impact weapon, they are kevlar lined to help protect hands from slashes and pokes. And will still protect hands from normal wear and tear as well. ONe of the little spring loaded pen type glass breaking tools but again check legality in soe places they are considered burglar tools and can get you in trouble. I don't know I"ve never been an urbanite so I am probably missing alot of stuff you may likely need there. 

I carry a little rechargeable device to give me a couple (or one and a half or so) charges for my cell phone so if I am dead whena urgent need arrises I can still get a call made. I also downloaded apps to my phone to use it as a flashlight but I usually always have a dedicated light on me as well and can reccomend you get one as well. some really really good ones made by fenix and four sevens you can trust their burn time charts and output and a guy on youtube called nutnfancy has done alot of reveiws I' strongly suggest you take a look at em to get an idea on what those lumen outputs really mean. He really gives a good reveiw on tons of stuff check him out. He also has some pretty god reccomendations on daily carry items too so he might intrest you.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

Using small tins you could make multiple kits. One kit for fishing, one for medical, one for misc stuff, one for... If you've got some pockets, putting 4 kits, one in each pocket shouldn't be a problem. The kits are small enough you could easily rubberband 4 (or more) together and keep one set in a desk at work, one in the car, one in... etc. plus the rubberbands become a supply too (or maybe wrap the bundle with paracord). They won't replace a good GHB but could easily carry enough (other than food and water) to last you a few days.

Here are a couple of medical ones I created.



















Not shown are a couple of popsicle sticks cut in half and wrapped wtih a few feet of bandage tape along with a mini ziplock bag with a half dozen assorted pills (asprin, etc.) in it which have been added to both kits.

I actually had reason to use one of these about a month ago. I slipped with a knife (stupid mistake on my part) and filleted my thumb pretty good. It wasn't deep but bled like crazy. Being in my car (I said it was a stupid mistake) I grabbed the kit and used the antibiotic ointment and the majority of the large bandaids to finally get it stopped. If it had been much worse (or deeper) I would have had to switch to the gauze bandages in my GHB as my next step. It did show me that I need to try to figure a way to get a gauze pad or two added in somehow.

One last medical kit is about the size of a large hot dog bun and has a lot more large bandages, more splits and steristrips and such along with more of the stuff shown above. This gets tossed into "grandma's" bag when we have the grandkids out with us. Of course the rest of her bag is spare diapers and such, crayons, coloring books, etc.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

A P-38 can opener takes up little room or weight.


----------



## OleSarge (Oct 30, 2012)

I think another important thing here that I learned the hard way was not to put everything in the same place. On a training mission one time early in my career I put everything in my ruck and had very little in my LCE. With the scenario we all dropped rucks and had to leave quickly. It was a few days before we saw them again. So I learned how to keep more life saving gear on me if for some reason I had to abandon my pack. I also fitted my ruck with some clips to attach a small assault pack to it so if I had to a could grab it with the most important things in it.


----------



## cazetofamo (Mar 18, 2012)

That gives me an idea. Maybee i should try to put out on my own in the woods without my bob. Just a couble basic things, knife, mag fire starter, steel can for wAter purificatio/cooking, and my bow and arrow(only one). Thnx sarge!!


----------



## OleSarge (Oct 30, 2012)

cazetofamo said:


> That gives me an idea. Maybee i should try to put out on my own in the woods without my bob. Just a couble basic things, knife, mag fire starter, steel can for wAter purificatio/cooking, and my bow and arrow(only one). Thnx sarge!!


What kind of bow? I tend to recommend a traditional type bow. The reason being with modern compounds and the ever reaching need for more speed if you have to fashion home made arrows out of sticks most new bows could shatter them. Learning to shoot a traditional bow instinctively takes a lot of practice. And as long as the bow draws to 55 pounds is capable of taking any animal in the states or Canada.


----------



## cazetofamo (Mar 18, 2012)

My bow is compound, but i have A 35 and a 50 lbs recurve for which i make arrows. My reasoning behind the compound, use it while u can. And dont worry, i can shoot the recurves just fine


----------



## OleSarge (Oct 30, 2012)

cazetofamo said:


> My bow is compound, but i have A 35 and a 50 lbs recurve for which i make arrows. My reasoning behind the compound, use it while u can. And dont worry, i can shoot the recurves just fine


Awesome, I know a lot of the stuff for traditional archery just have not put it all back into practice yet. I was out of bow hunting for a long time and just upgraded my 17 year old compound. Went out and got me a Diamond single cam. Now I'm looking for a 55 pound take down recurve to put with my pack.


----------



## cazetofamo (Mar 18, 2012)

Freakin awesome!!!


----------



## cqp33 (Apr 2, 2012)

Ever thought about using Pelican 1020, 1040 or 1060 micro cases? They are costly, like $20 each but they are pretty much bullet proof! I actually ran one over with my Caddy on accident and it survived just fine, they are also water tight! I have several of these in multiple sizes, they are great for keeping kits separate depending on the weather conditions/time of year too! Most that I have seen are all black so you can't see in them but I have quite a few now that have a clear lid so you can see what is inside each one. Good luck!


----------



## cazetofamo (Mar 18, 2012)

Thnx cpq! I checked em out on the internet and that might be good for my most vital supplies!


----------

